# Having a low testosterone face = less women attracted to you?



## Brian Peppers (Sep 20, 2012)

It's well known amongst scientists that when women are at their most fertile, they prefer men with high testosterone faces such as large jaw, big brow, smallish eyes, prominant chin and cheekbones, dark & thick eyebrows almost touching the eye itself (think Rock Hudson, younger Sean Connery etc).


So where does that leave us boyish-looking guys over 25 who scream "low testosterone" in our faces with our smallish jaws, weak brow ridges, curved eyebrows? Are we invisible. I've always felt hindered by this in my dating life.

Ladies could you answer to?


----------



## Ven (Aug 20, 2012)

Doesnt look like they have any problems to me


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Thats only for a minority of the time tho.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It's definitely a problem for me. Since doctors are completely useless lumps, I have had to figure out the cause of my health problems on my own. It seems that low testosterone, (which has been quite low for many years?) is the cause of almost all my health problems. This includes: chronic pain, depression, anxiety, mood swings, low energy, fatigue, low concentration, poor memory, poor appetite, poor muscle mass etc.

If only one of those MD buffoons who went to medical school could have told me the problem from the obvious signs years ago, but after-all, its not the common cold or flu which is all they are good for, so I am out of luck to receive their help.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

interesting studies re: preference for masculinized versus feminized male facial features and when said features are preferred or not by women.

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0018506X05000887
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v399/n6738/abs/399741a0.html
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...sCustomisedMessage=&userIsAuthenticated=false
http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/269/1496/1095.full.pdf+html


----------



## NateDEEzy (Feb 2, 2012)

Noca said:


> It's definitely a problem for me. Since doctors are completely useless lumps, I have had to figure out the cause of my health problems on my own. It seems that low testosterone, (which has been quite low for many years?) is the cause of almost all my health problems. This includes: chronic pain, depression, anxiety, mood swings, low energy, fatigue, low concentration, poor memory, poor appetite, poor muscle mass etc.
> 
> If only one of those MD buffoons who went to medical school could have told me the problem from the obvious signs years ago, but after-all, its not the common cold or flu which is all they are good for, so I am out of luck to receive their help.


Wait are you on testosterone replacement?? Based on ur signature it doesn't seem you are it just isn't updated. Not trying to be mean or anything but how do you know low testosterone is the reason for all the symptoms you mentioned if you are not on testosterone replacement to test this theory?


----------



## Tryhard (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, my eyebrows are thick and dark just like you described, I always thought it was a curse. NBD I guess I'm just full of testosterone


----------



## NeurotiQ (Sep 14, 2012)

I wouldn't put much stock into theories from evolutionary psychology. A lot of evolutionary psychology is politically motivated to make people believe in patriarchal superiority.

Honestly, just try your best to be friendly and communicate. Don't be insecure about not being "manly" enough and those who do care are not worth your time anyways. Talk about subjects that both you and your object of your desire are interested in and the worst thing that can happen to you is rejection, in which case you try your best to cope and move on.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Noca said:


> It's definitely a problem for me. Since doctors are completely useless lumps, I have had to figure out the cause of my health problems on my own. It seems that low testosterone, (which has been quite low for many years?) is the cause of almost all my health problems. This includes: chronic pain, depression, anxiety, mood swings, low energy, fatigue, low concentration, poor memory, poor appetite, poor muscle mass etc.
> 
> If only one of those MD buffoons who went to medical school could have told me the problem from the obvious signs years ago, but after-all, its not the common cold or flu which is all they are good for, so I am out of luck to receive their help.


Those are all very nonspecific symptoms that could be caused by a lot of different things, most of which are far more common than hypogonadism (especially in someone that's your age). Doctors aren't buffoons just because they don't tell you what you want to hear, when you want to hear it...


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

I look quite boyish, I think


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Bleh. I have never been into masculine-looking men. "Boyish" isn't really a nice term for it, but guys with softer features are much nicer in my opinion.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yea I find men with masculine faces much more attractive, but I don't mean that I couldn't be attracted to a guy with a "girly" face.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

You nitpick way too ****ing much on this site. I get it, it's insecurity. But listen to me..

there are millions of things that play a role in attraction, you just named one of them. You know how some girls are more into 'low testosterone' looking guys in general? Or you know, maybe some of y'all have this big curly head of hair that some girls just go crazy for. Or maybe they think you're ****in' funny. A girl friend of mine is into really skinny dudes. She could literally wrestle down one of her exes (while I could lift her up and spn her around vertically HAH).

Stop looking at scientific research for this crap. It describes a general trend, but NOT ABSOLUTES and it doesn't weigh in **** like individual preference. Leonardo DiCaprio looks like a little girl and that dude who played the Scarecrow in that Batman movie has eyes bigger than dinner plates and girls think they're hot.

I'm a mix of low and high testosterone facial featuresd and generally have a high testoserone look (hairy, big shoulders, small waist). I've been with all sorts of girls.

Almost EVERYONE is in one way or another aesthetically 'stunted' to the opposite sex. Stop comparing yourself to perfect 10s.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

I look quite masculine. I have rough features. I don't look boyish at all. In fact, they always think I am older than I am.


----------

